# Tire pressure



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

And this is why I hate TPMS cause of those problems.

You will have to take it to the dealership to see if they can fix it, but they most likely won't be able to and it will annoy the **** out of you forever!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

THOUGHT: there's a *battery* in each TPM device located in each wheel, maybe that one (right rear) wasn't firmly "seated" at first?


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

the guage on the air pump confirmed the pressure reading from the DIC, so the tire was loosing air.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

usaalways said:


> the guage on the air pump confirmed the pressure reading from the DIC, so the tire was loosing air.


Air pump gauges are notoriously inaccurate (buy a tire pressure gauge and keep in glove box).... but if the tire is loosing air get it in the water tank and find the leak if you can't see a screw etc. stuck in it....

Burt


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

It is possible that the valve stem is slightly bad. Perhaps on one day, after you checked the tire pressure, the needle seated better than on previous occasions. You can get a tool that changes out the needle (plus new needles) at an auto parts place or just go to a local tire shop and have the valve stem changed.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Could be a puncture but if it isn't leaking now I doubt it. Try pushing gently down on the valve stem and see if it leaks at the bottom (do not push too hard, this is part of the TPMS sensor!). Otherwise it could be there was dirt in the bead, or the bead wasn't properly seated and that dirt may have fallen out our the bead may have seated when you re-filled the tire.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

mine just showed one tire low, the next day is went back above normal. odd, I'm hoping for a number of updates with a firmware update to fix so many small issues.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

*update*

when I took the eco to get an oil change they found a slow leak and plugged it.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

I had the same issue, not even 4 days after I purchased my 2011 Cruze LTZ. I kept adding air that would last a day or 2. I kept checking the tire for nails, but could not see anything till I finally took it to a local tire shop and behold a screw had punctured the inside of the tire where I could not see.

I would just take it to your local tire shop and have them check it out.


----------

